# DD new pay and why YOU allow them to do it



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I haven't been on DD for a little while because I have been working on a few consulting contracts. I am a consultant in the food industry.

Anyway, I was really blown away at how low the pay is now. In my market, they formerly paid $1 per delivery plus tip plus bonus pay, with a minimum offer of $6. I got an order yesterday for $4 and I took it because I was curious on the payout details. I finished the order. The order told me that DoorDash paid $2 and I got a $2 tip. I find this ridiculous.

Honestly, and I mean this in the nicest way possible. And hey, you people that love to argue and *****, this also means YOU. Its honestly your fault that DoorDash has this new pay model. You *****ed and *****ed that DD was taking tips and using them to subsidize the delivery. While you are all 100% accurate, DD basically just said,"Ok, thats fine. We will now just pay out less". And thats basically what happened.

In addition, DD will continue to pay out lower amounts because you people will refuse to deny -->*"ALL"*<-- the low offers because, well, you have your reasons. I am not going to speculate. Remember when there was a national Uber strike and people still kept working on that day? Yep. Its the same premise. We could all bring DD to raise the delivery minimum back to $6 or even higher than that if we stopped accepting low orders. Its a pretty simple concept. And then just either pause your dash for a few minutes or end your dash every time they send you a low offer to let them know, you mean business. They will see the point when all the drivers stop dropping out of a particular marker every time the system sends a delivery offer with a low compensation.

It really depends on YOU. DD needs you to pick up and deliver. The people in the call centers can't do it. The restaurants are not going to do it unless they also have their own drivers in addition, the the local reps at the secret office you have no idea where are not going to do it. DoorDash's income is based on you picking up and delivering. They can't charge the restaurant if you don't pick up the food.

So are you going to stand up for DoorDash and reject all offers lower than $6 or are you just going to keep accepting and *****? Think about the greater good. If you are interested in doing this, don't forget ti spread the word to every driver you see in your local market.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

DoorDash Drivers Unite ?? 

Thursdays are usually slow days for me. But it was busier than usual yesterday. I kept getting stacked orders. Didn’t accept them all, but figured drivers saw how low the pay was and probably didn’t sign in. 

I saw a bunch of bags at Chipotle yesterday and no one there to claim them. That’s usually where I encounter the majority of DD drivers.

Lowest offer I got was $3.81 for McDonald’s...declined of course. Supposedly DD is to pay $2-$10+ based on distance, restaurant, time etc before tips. But I’ve seen screenshots of like $2.75 here for 7+ miles of driving. Don’t make sense to me. I think it’s all mumbo jumbo and they’ll pay whatever the driver is willing to accept.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

The Jax said:


> I haven't been on DD for a little while because I have been working on a few consulting contracts. I am a consultant in the food industry.
> 
> Anyway, I was really blown away at how low the pay is now. In my market, they formerly paid $1 per delivery plus tip plus bonus pay, with a minimum offer of $6. I got an order yesterday for $4 and I took it because I was curious on the payout details. I finished the order. The order told me that DoorDash paid $2 and I got a $2 tip. I find this ridiculous.
> 
> ...


I attempted to sound this alarm in August when DD gutted already low base from $1.70 to $1.00.

Drivers are "allowing" this Uber business model so...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Every market is different and in mine the new pay model isn't in place yet. When it is drivers have to do the same as when GH cut its rates. GH "offers" tanked. I rejected every offer under $5 if slow, $7 if busy for 6 weeks straight. Suddenly all bad offers rejected started getting a phone call adding a "bonus" to accept. Now most of the offers are closer to what they used to be before the cuts.

Have to do the same with DD when it hits. Reject all offers under $X. If enough do that then offers go back up. If there are too many blind fools accepting $2-3 dollars than heaven help us....it's over.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Every market is different and in mine the new pay model isn't in place yet. When it is drivers have to do the same as when GH cut its rates. GH "offers" tanked. I rejected every offer under $5 if slow, $7 if busy for 6 weeks straight. Suddenly all bad offers rejected started getting a phone call adding a "bonus" to accept. Now most of the offers are closer to what they used to be before the cuts.
> 
> Have to do the same with DD when it hits. Reject all offers under $X. If enough do that then offers go back up. If there are too many blind fools accepting $2-3 dollars than heaven help us....it's over.


The problem is, ants are going to ants and they will accept those $2.74 orders no matter how far they have to drive. It's just a fact, these companies scare the new drivers into accepting every order, now if there was some sort of how-to on miles per dollar, to educate these people it would be different, they just have no idea how much it actually costs them to accept a $2.74 order that they have to drive 9 miles for, especially if there's any traffic at all. My Door Dash acceptance rate hovers around 40%, all they care about really is maintaining a 95% completion percentage, even rating isn't that important because in my area the rating standard is 4.2 LOL


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Just realized peak pay is part of your guarantee. Man, I was expecting an extra $1-$2 at the end. Silly me... Trix are for kids.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

the new pay cut started monday .
monday i did not drive. 
starting tuesday i just picked and choose what ride to take. if its under 7 i refuse it and if its 7 and the drive is not worth it i refuse it .
i am still averaging 20 rides a day with dd . i am not taking those 2 or 5 dollar orders lol 7 min here my acc rating is 32 % 
i average 170 a day minus 15 to 20 in fuel . daily . 
why not pick and choose your ride ? spoon feed your self . let other idiots take those bull SHITTTTTTTTTTTTT . rides .


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> the new pay cut started monday .
> monday i did not drive.
> starting tuesday i just picked and choose what ride to take. if its under 7 i refuse it and if its 7 and the drive is not worth it i refuse it .
> i am still averaging 20 rides a day with dd . i am not taking those 2 or 5 dollar orders lol 7 min here my acc rating is 32 %
> ...


I've dropped 9% in acceptance just today and it was only 47% at the start lol.....


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

All the gig Corp had pretty much same answer when they asked "how do u able to drop the rate so low?" "BECAUSE WE CAN"Since AB5 just passed so let see what happens to theses corps


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

IR12 said:


> I attempted to sound this alarm in August when DD gutted already low base from $1.70 to $1.00.
> 
> Drivers are "allowing" this Uber business model so...


So you're implying
A. The Problem ain't DD nor Uber
B. The problems IS the guys that keep accepting requests✔

Radical ?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

trust me somebody is accepting those 2 dollar pings from mcdonalds


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

New pay model rolled out in my area last night. Lots of very large offers. Got one for $2.74. Obviously declined it.

Driving all day today (I run 4 apps). Probably 8 hours. My DD acceptance rate at the start of my day is 38%. I shall report in tonight to see how much it dropped lol.


----------



## Driving Myself Crazy (Aug 25, 2018)

New pay rolled out to me yesterday. Definitely a lot of $3-$4 orders now, just decline them. Problem is that customers can now tip after the delivery so you could be passing up on big tips, but not taking that chance. On the other hand, as others have stated, big tips put in the app when order is placed leads to bigger guarantees and higher pay on those orders. Just have to decline decline decline small orders and train customers to tip more at time of the order, or force Doordash to up the base pay.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

The Jax said:


> I haven't been on DD for a little while because I have been working on a few consulting contracts. I am a consultant in the food industry.
> 
> Anyway, I was really blown away at how low the pay is now. In my market, they formerly paid $1 per delivery plus tip plus bonus pay, with a minimum offer of $6. I got an order yesterday for $4 and I took it because I was curious on the payout details. I finished the order. The order told me that DoorDash paid $2 and I got a $2 tip. I find this ridiculous.
> 
> ...


It's actually working for me right now because I sit at home doing other stuff and reject anything less than $10 which is not more than 8 or 9 miles including miles home, OR I think will put me in a good spot to get a good trip from a nice restaurant.

My acceptance is at 12%.

At some point they'll stop giving us the total including tip because they'll realize no one will take the $4 orders (or $2 lol). Then it will be cherrypicking the restaurants/size of order, which I did previously.

For now, folks will likely realize to tip more in the app to get their food picked up and delivered ASAP.

After 11pm last night I got 5 pings in a row from McDonald's. All under $3. Most over 6 miles. Have to wonder who will accept those. Not me.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's actually working for me right now because I sit at home doing other stuff and reject anything less than $10 which is not more than 8 or 9 miles including miles home, OR I think will put me in a good spot to get a good trip from a nice restaurant.
> 
> My acceptance is at 12%.
> 
> ...


Worst part is......someone took that order I posted above. The same delivery on UE.....to the same location without the guarantee of a tip of course.....would be at least $4.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Solid 5 said:


> Worst part is......someone took that order I posted above. The same delivery on UE.....without the guarantee of a tip of course.....would be $4.


Well unless you saw them and talked to them, you actually don't know if anyone took it. Or if they did, how many drivers skipped it and how late and cold it was.

Even stupid drivers eventually figure out that $10 for 5 miles is better than $2 for 6 miles. (Yes I got sent a $2.22 for 7 miles last night).


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well unless you saw them and talked to them, you actually don't know if anyone took it. Or if they did, how many drivers skipped it and how late and cold it was.
> 
> Even stupid drivers eventually figure out that $10 for 5 miles is better than $2 for 6 miles. (Yes I got sent a $2.22 for 7 miles last night).


I guarantee someone took it because....ants are gonna ant, no matter what.

I've been on the road for about three hours, have not taken one Door Dash order, acceptance rate has dropped from 38 to 34 LOL, it will be in the 20s by the end of the day, my guess is by the end of next week it will be between 10 and 15%

If you reject enough lousy ones, eventually you hit a winner.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Can DD customers tip after the delivery is completed?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> Can DD customers tip after the delivery is completed?


Yes......would YOU trust them to?.......I wouldn't

PS, this is going to be my best DD day in forever and my acceptance rate is down to 31 from 38 at the start of the day.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Someone will ALWAYS work for less money than you for doing the same job. This concept didn't start with DD. 

I despise low orders and reject them. That's all anyone can do. Set your own standards and live by them.

The End.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Best DD day with no bonuses in months, and acceptance rate dropped from 38% to 30%. Must be doing something right.

It’s all about gaming the system and staying one step ahead of AI.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

First night with new payout. Pretty good actually. All 2-3 mile/$6. And 5-6 mile/$7-9 orders. One order after another. Had to decline one lowball order. This could just be the honeymoon though.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Friday afternoon I received the new pay model. Saturday and Sunday, worked it hard and was very impressed. We'll have to see what it looks like during the week but from what I've seen so far, $200 day's doesnt seem out of the realm of possibility. My concern is, is this sustainable for Doordash? Are we still in testing mode or is this something we can depend on? My experience with these gig companies have almost always been a let down when it comes to pay but has Doordash gotten it right this time?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> Friday afternoon I received the new pay model. Saturday and Sunday, worked it hard and was very impressed. We'll have to see what it looks like during the week but from what I've seen so far, $200 day's doesnt seem out of the realm of possibility. My concern is, is this sustainable for Doordash? Are we still in testing mode or is this something we can depend on? My experience with these gig companies have almost always been a let down when it comes to pay but has Doordash gotten it right this time?


My thinking is eventually they will remove the ability to see the amount you are going to make before you accept the trip, ala Postmates and (at least in my market) UberEATS. Grubhub shows the amount you will make before the trip and I can tell you the last I checked last week, my acceptance rate was around 15%.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Solid 5 said:


> View attachment 359112


Wow. For a Red Card order too, which of course means there is unpaid additional time for putting in and waiting for order. So this "guarantee" was probably $1 DD and $1 tip. Ridiculous.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

ChinatownJake said:


> Wow. For a Red Card order too, which of course means there is unpaid additional time for putting in and waiting for order. So this "guarantee" was probably $1 DD and $1 tip. Ridiculous.


WOW! Just realized it was a red card order. Crazy.

The $2 is DD guarantee. They pay$2-$10+ now. Which is sad that they'd actually do this for a red card order.

I'm kinda afraid of those after my last fiasco...a 3 item order that the restaurant got wrong.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

ChinatownJake said:


> Wow. For a Red Card order too, which of course means there is unpaid additional time for putting in and waiting for order. So this "guarantee" was probably $1 DD and $1 tip. Ridiculous.


No because they raised the DD rate to $2, so this was a no tip order........



OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> WOW! Just realized it was a red card order. Crazy.
> 
> The $2 is DD guarantee. They pay$2-$10+ now. Which is sad that they'd actually do this for a red card order.
> 
> I'm kinda afraid of those after my last fiasco...a 3 item order that the restaurant got wrong.


Made a ton of money the last two days on DD. Jus' sayin'..............


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> Made a ton of money the last two days on DD. Jus' sayin'..............


I'm not doubting you. It has been better for me after my initial day as well. Just gotta hope it continues.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> trust me somebody is accepting those 2 dollar pings from mcdonalds


 I can't do that , You would be operating at a loss pretty much working for free after expenses


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> Are we still in testing mode or is this something we can depend on?


NEVER depend on any of these app companies. Always consider them to be something that could go away tomorrow.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Toby2 said:


> Can DD customers tip after the delivery is completed?


Not yet









This is just the first new pay model more changes are coming

Got this email last night


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Solid 5 said:


> View attachment 359112


??? $2 is laughable


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

kevin92009 said:


> ??? $2 is laughable


Which is exactly what I do every time I get one....right before I decline the ping.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

I worked late last night and realized I was the last person available after midnight. I got a request come in for 6.24/4miles. I declined bc I wanted to go home. I log out and go back in and the same order popped up for 7.68, after repeating about 5 times it got up to 13.50 lol. This worked for a Taco Bell order after that one (got it to double). 
They're gonna some how take away the feature to see the tip, I know it.


----------

